# Instalação -> Criar um Tutorial!

## leonardorcortes

Olá pessoal, sou novo em ambiente linux, alias, pretendo entrar nele. Ouço muitas coisas positivas com relação a esse sistema operacional. Entretanto, como não possuo sólidos conhecimentos na área, gostaria de saber se alguém se propõe a me ajudar a elaborar um tutorial para instalar um sistema rodando gentoo linux, como servidor de arquivos, impressao, email, e web. Sei basicamente que o que utilizarei para servidor de arquivos e impressão é o Samba, para email não sei qual o mais indicado, tendo em vista a necessidade de smtp, imap e pop. Já o servidor web creio que seja o famoso Apache, com suporte a SSL, Java e Php, devido ao fato de que minhas aplicações web rodam nesses padrões, não esquecendo do servidor de banco de dados, que poderá ser o mysql, ou postgresql.

Aguardo alguém que possa me ajudar e explicar sobre o assunto, realmente a minha idéias é fazer uma instalação limpa, só com os quisitos básicos.

Até mais,

Leonardo Reis Cortes!

----------

## xef

Isso já existe, vai ver a documentação

----------

## leonardorcortes

Eu sei que existe uma documentacao para instalacao, acho que voce nao se deu por conta que eu descrevi um modelo especifico de instalacao, de repente quem ja passou por essas etapas possa me auxiliar.

----------

## xef

Podes encontrar guias para tudo isso na documentação...

Guia para instalaçao limpa e depois varios guias, um sobre cada componente que se quer adicionar

----------

## nafre

para a maioria de suas solicitacoes ja existem tutoriais.

Aconselho a vc a tentar instalar com os guias que se encontram disponiveis na net e caso ococrra alguma duvida, post aqui no forum para que possamos responder.

Outra coisa fica muito restrito cria um guia para vc pois para isso teriamos que saber quais a sua disponibilidade de hardware, pessoal, link etc

   Te aconselho a fazer a instalacao sozinho e dai buscar ajuda, pois so assi vc conhecera seu sistema podendo alem de tudo prestar uma administracao mais personalizada;

----------

## nafre

nao se esqueca que desterminadas aplicacoes precisam de um certo nivel de seguranca que muitas vezes um iniciante nao pode ter.

o mais aconselhados em caso de falta de conhecimento seria uma contratacao de um profissional, em caso de urgencia.

ou a implementacao de um ambiente beta, ou seja ambiente de teste que so seria disponibilizado externamente quanto alguns teste e rotinas basicas forem implementadas para se ter certeza de que o sitema e seguro;

----------

## leonardorcortes

o meu objetivo eh fazer esse servidor de uso pessoal, onde eu possa estar acesando ele onde eu estiver, nao sao dados corporativos, ou algo do genero, mas como eu estou diretamente trabalhando com informatica, em varios locais, ao inves de ficar pegando um pouco no notebook, um pouco no handheld, um pouco no celular, quero fazer um centro de acesso para isso...

----------

## xef

É uma boa distribuição para esse tipo de trabalho  :Smile: 

Podes seguir os bons manuais que existem e quando aparecerem problemas vais colocando aqui

----------

## leonardorcortes

Qual o melhor modo de dispor o particionamento do meu HD? Vou trabalhar como "usuário unico" da maquina. Lembrando que vai ter no sistema os servico de servidor de arquivo, impressao, web, db, streaming que poderei acessar de outros pontos do mundo.

----------

## xef

Eu pessoalmente prefiro uma partião de boot, uma de swap e depois uma única para todo o sistema, no caso de um único utilizador penso que não se justifica separar uma partição para /home

----------

## nafre

coloca o /boot, /usr , /etc e a particao onde ficara os arquivos que irao ser acessados fiquem separados.

Outra coisa usa o hardened-sources como kernel pois a varios patches neles de seguranca e otimizacoes para  servidores.

----------

## leonardorcortes

tenho uma particao ntfs na qual ja existem arquivos que quero deixar a disposicao na web, exsite a possibilidade de utiliza-la na rede, de forma a ler e escrever nela?

----------

## nafre

 *leonardorcortes wrote:*   

> tenho uma particao ntfs na qual ja existem arquivos que quero deixar a disposicao na web, exsite a possibilidade de utiliza-la na rede, de forma a ler e escrever nela?

 

usa o samba!

----------

## leonardorcortes

Mas o Samba tem acesso p/ escrever nos arquivos em uma particao ntfs? ou soh p/ leitura?

----------

## marcolovato

Pera ai. A particao NFTS entendo que eh no MESMO HD.

Portanto, nao eh SAMBA, mas sim voce quer montar um drive NTFS no linux.

Para leitura, OK. Escrita, nao é bem assim.

Sugiro utilizar uma area FAT, ou passar tudo para ReiserFS.

Agora, se sao micros diferentes, use samba sim.

Ele abstrai o filesystem. É acesso r/w full.

Marco

----------

